# Hi!



## Cassandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Im Cass (Cassandra, Cassie, Oi wench!) 

Been here a few days, thought it time i said hello 

Love the site, lots to see and do and learn! 

Hope my stay is a pleasant one!


----------



## Admin (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome Cas hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Belgian (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you get the real wild MH bug now Cass ?


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 7, 2010)

reminds me of my youth, trolling about the wilds of the lakes and the sunkissed beaches of cornwall in my folkes chuggy VW


----------



## vwalan (Jul 7, 2010)

hi cass, and welcome .you still can stroll across our lovelly beaches here in cornwall. come on down. you know you want to. got some moors as well. best hurry stasrts tocrowd out in a few weeks. cheers alan.


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 7, 2010)

loved the moors during the day, but the night was too still for me, prefer the sound of the sea, even now, to the sound of my own breathing and owls!


----------



## Kris (Jul 7, 2010)

A Welcome from sunny France, Cassandra! 

Hope you like the organised chaos and collection of gentle MH nutters!




Best regards

Kris


----------



## vwalan (Jul 7, 2010)

you cant beat the sound of atlantic rollers coming in. bet you miss em if you are in lancashire. think thats why i love following the coast so much. get off the ferry turn right follow the sea .dont need a map or sat nav.from my village you can see the sea to the south or the north .cant think of a better place to live. and its on the edge of goss moor so we have it all. cheers alan.


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 8, 2010)

i spent a year in Colchester once, lovely place, but at approx 5pm most nights, i'dstand on my doorstep and swear i cud smell the sea on the breeze as the wind changed, so wherever i go in the world, i always try to be no more than 30 mins from the coast. my mom said i must have been a mermaid in a previous life, pop rekons i was a guppy!


----------



## tony (Jul 8, 2010)

i would love to meet you as i never met up with a mermaid even though im only a few miles from the sea.
tony


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Cass - Welcome. You will have the M/H bug by now so forget the West Country and come to Scotland and see beauty at its best.

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

John


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 9, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Cass - Welcome. You will have the M/H bug by now so forget the West Country and come to Scotland and see beauty at its best.
> 
> Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html
> 
> John



here here, i will agree with you on that one, bugger cornwall, its not a patch on Scotland  Cornwall is a lovely place  but full of yuppies, in Scotland you meet real people, living real lives, its fab, love it, love it, love it,


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 9, 2010)

We used to take odd weekends to the borders, spent many a sunny day running round Sweetheart Abbey just south of Dunfries, my brother has a love of the highland cow, we wernt allowed to leave until he stroked one!  

im sure hes adopted


----------



## vwalan (Jul 10, 2010)

the nicest thing about being here is on top of the lovelly country side and people we have a ferry just up the road to france or spain. much better than the drive up to scotland. must go one day our travelling friend bob lives in fort william. look out for his bright purple truck. just call him purple bob every one else does.  enjoy where ever you travel thats the secret. if you dont like where you are move on. and where ever you stay there is a better place round the next corner, specially if you stop after dark. 
cheers alan.


----------



## arthur49 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm newer here than you Cassandra but 'Welcome'.  
Arthur

"Cassandra" means "shining upon man" in Greek mythology I believe, so shine on and good luck


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks arthur


----------

